# Desolation Canyon and Ute Tribal Lands Non-Access 2017



## Beeks (Aug 22, 2011)

Desolation?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow. Sorry to hear that, thanks for letting us know.

I've always payed for a permit to be able to camp on there land, and have been happy to do it, but being recorded on camera when I'm in the wilderness isn't appealing. I'll be staying off tribal land, and saving my money if they actually go through with the cameras.

From what I've heard talking to the Blm, they( BLM, Deso unit) have been trying to firm up an agreement in writing as to where visitors may go, and what they may do on tribal lands, since the policy changes each time the Council does.

In all honesty, river right is better. It isn't trashed by overgrazing, I've hiked on the left twice in the past, and it was kinda nasty, just sorta paved in cow shit.


----------

